# Pontiac 455 intake manifold gasket - help!!!



## JosephQatarcarguy (Mar 26, 2020)

hey , rebuilding my 455 and all the gaskets seems to go on right with the felpro 2806 kit i bought except the intake manifold gasket. the middle port seems to be too big compared to the stock gaskets that were on? its opening up both passages at once? ill ive attached some pictures of both the gaskets , is it the wrong one? could anyone advise on the right gasket from summit ?


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

This has a lot to do with how you are setting up. But those old gaskets won’t work as they leave the whole in the head exposed.

If crossover will remain open that first photo would be correct as the gasket allows the crossover to work and the head too cool too.

that was a slight improvement in how those heads were cast. Or many guysblock both of those holes and the crossover.

it is a matter of matching them to what you are trying to do.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

it also depends on the intake your using ,,,
lay a gasket on your intake for us


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

The gasket in your right picture looks like it may be the correct one. Do you know what year your 455/heads is out of, 1972 or newer? As stated you can block the crossover off and will probably need to if you plan on running an older style manifold. That was blocked off on the engine that just came out of mine (1974 400 with 4X heads with a Holly Street Dominator intake). Whoever did it used very thin metal and some sealer. Seemed to work, I never had a leak where it was done.

Here is a link to help you ID what heads you have. Once you know what year they were used, you should be able to get the right intake gaskets.



https://www.pattersoncoachworks.com/pontiac-cylinder-head-id-numbers


----------



## JosephQatarcarguy (Mar 26, 2020)

Here's the intake , advise on a gasket from SummitRacing?


----------



## JosephQatarcarguy (Mar 26, 2020)

Fel-Pro MS90205 Fel-Pro Intake Manifold Gaskets | Summit Racing


Free Shipping - Fel-Pro Intake Manifold Gaskets with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Intake Manifold Gaskets at Summit Racing.




www.summitracing.com





would this work?


----------



## JosephQatarcarguy (Mar 26, 2020)

Anyone ?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Knowing which heads you have is more important than knowing which intake.
Here's information on how to ID them:
Pontiac V8 Cylinder Heads

Bear


----------

